# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dritare për Dashurinë & Besën...

## drini_në_TR

...një dritare për të gjithë ata që ndihen të dashuruar, ose që besojnë thellësisht me gjithë zemër në mirësinë që mund të gjejmë në jetë...

...këtu mund të bashkohemi të gjithë bashkë duke mbajtur rritmin e poezive dhe të këngëve më të bukura që mund të gjejmë për dashurinë dhe për besën. Këtu mund të këndojmë të bashkuar sado herë mund ta shofim të harsyeshëm, megjthëse secili prej nesh në të shumtën e rasteve është larg njëri-tjetrit, ose larg atij ose asaj që duan. Këtu mund të jemi një të vetëm zemërsisht... 

...ashtu si tek "Ditari i Ndjenjave" ku bashkohemi sado herë që kemi diçka për të thënë (ASD të Lumtë!!! edhe nirvanën këtu do ta gjesh), këtu mund të vëmë tekset e këngëve ose të poezive që na dridhin më shumë në veti...

*...këtu shpresoj ta quajmë veten vllezër dhe motra të dashuruar...*

...sa herë të ndihemi të pikëlluar ose të hidhëruar shpresoj që të vijmë prap këtu në këtë dritare...

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Të Ndjej Ty*
(nga "Songs of Faith & Devotion) 

të ndej ty
diellin që të ndriçon
të ndej ty
në mëndjen time
ti më çon aty
ti më sjell atje
ku mbretnia më gjen
ti më çon aty
dhe më udhëheq për në Babiloni

(refreni)
Ky është mëngjesi i dashurisë tonë
është thjeshtë agimi i dashurisë tonë

të ndjej ty
zemrën që të këndon
të ndjej ty
lumturinë që sjell
aty ku parajsa pret
ato dyer të arta
dhe mbrapsh prap
ti më sjell
dhe më udhëheq në pafundsi

(refreni)
Ky është mëngjesi i dashurisë tonë
është thjeshtë agimi i dashurisë tonë

të ndjej ty
zemrën tënde të shtrenjtë
dhe jam i tërë
të ndjej ty
diellin e agimit tënd
mbretnia ime vjen

të ndjej ty
çdo lëvizje që bën
të ndjej ty
çdo frymarrje që nxjerr
ku ëngjuj këndojnë
dhe lëvizin krahët
ti më sjell në shpi
në ladvinë e thronit
sado herë

(refreni)
Ky është mëngjesi i dashurisë tonë
është thjeshtë agimi i dashurisë tonë

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ti dhe Unë*
(nga "Bury the Hatchet")

S'po dal sot sepse s'dua të shkoj
po rri në shtëpi sot, sepse s'dua t'ja di
ti më tregove botën dhe unë kurrë s'do t'jem
duke banuar në këtë lumturi, dhuratën tënde të shënjt

Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh

(refreni)
Aahh, Ti dhe Unë do t'jetë gjithnjë
Ti dhe Unë përgjithmonë
hynishëm do t'jetë gjithnjë Unë dhe Ti

Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh

s'i vë veshin atyre që s'i japin asnjëherë rëndësi
gjej rrugën tënde sepse të ëmblën e ke gjithandej
ti do t'jesh bota për mua dhe unë do t'jem gjithnjë
duke banuar në këtë lumturi, dhuratën tënde të shënjt

Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh, Ehh-ee-oh

(refreni)
Aahh, Ti dhe Unë do t'jetë gjithnjë
Ti dhe Unë përgjithmonë
hynishëm do t'jetë gjithnjë Unë dhe Ti

(refreni)
Gjithnjë Unë dhe Ti
gjithmonë t'jetë, përgjithmonë
do t'jetë Unë dhe Ti
Gjithnjë Unë dhe Ti

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dashuri*

dashuria është e vërtetë, e vërteta është dashuri
dashuria është ndjenjë, ndjenja është dashuri
dashuria është të duash të jesh i dashuruar
dashuria është prekje, prekja është dashuri
dashuri është të kapësh, kapja është dashuri
dashuria është të pyesësh që të jesh i dashuruar
dashura je ti
Ti dhe Unë
dashuria është të dish
që ne mund të jemi bashkë
dashuria është falas, falas është dashuri
dashuri është të jetosh, jeta është dashuri
dashuria është të kesh nevoj për t'u dashuruar.

(jetë të gjatë "John-it")

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Në krahët e mija*
(nga J. Bon Jovi, R. Sambora, D. Bryan)

ti do të t'betohem
shif një herë n'kto sy
që po digjen me zjarrë vetëm për ty
gjeri në fundin e kohërave
do t'bëj gjithçka
do t'lyp, do t'vjedh, do t'vdes
që të t'kem në kto krahë sonte
vajzë të dua si kto trëndafilat
duan shiun
ti e di që t'kam nevoj
ashtu si poeti ka nevoj për dhimbje
do t'jap gjithçka
gjakun tim, dashurinë time, jetën time
nëse ti do t'ishe sot n'kto krahë
do të t'mbaj
do të t'dua
do t'përulem në gjunjtë e tu për ty
dhe do rregulloj gjithçka
nëse sonte do t'ishte n'kto krahë
do të t'dua
do të t'gëzoj
do të t'them se asnjëherë s'do të t'lë
por do të t'dua gjeri në fundin e kohërave
nëse do t'ishe n'kto krahë sonte
do t'vështrojmë diellin
dhe do t'bëjmë premtime
që kjo botë s'do t'na qorroj ndonjë herë
këto janë fjalët e mija
fjalët tona ishin këngët tona
këngët tona lutjet tona
këto lutje më mbajnë të fortë
është ç'farë besoj
nëse do t'ishe n'kto krahë sonte
nëse do t'ishe n'kto krahë sonte
do të t'mbaj
do të t'dua
do t'përulem në gjunjtë e tu për ty
dhe do rregulloj gjithçka
por do të t'dua gjeri në fundin e kohërave
rrobat e tua janë të endura 
gjithandej nëpër dhomë
ky vënd i vjetër akoma mbanë erën
e parfumit tënd të lirë
çdogjë ktu më kujton ty
dhe s'ka asgjë që 
s'do t'bëja që t'isha në krahët e tua sonte
dhe kto ishin fjalët tona
që më mbajnë të fortë
do të t'mbaj
do të t'dua
do t'përulem në gjunjtë e tu për ty
dhe do rregulloj gjithçka
nëse do t'ishe n'kto krahë
do të t'dua
do të t'gëzoj
do të t'them se asnjëherë s'do të t'lë

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kur trupi flet*
(nga albumi "Exciter")

Në dëshirën e shpirtit
trupi dëgjon
çfarë lëkura kërkon
e mban zemrën të burgosur

Çfarë shpirtrat kërkojnë
mëndja do të ndjekë
kur trupi flet
çdo gjë tjetër është boshe

Jam thjesht një ëngjëll
duke udhëtuar qorrazi
në ktë botë

Jam thjesht një skllav
nën mëshirën
e një vajze

(refren)
Oh, dua ëmbëlsinë tënde
Oh, dua prekjen tënde
Oh, ëndërroj për një ledhatim
Oh, lutem më shumë se ç'duhet

Në dëshirën e shpirtit
trupi dëgjon
çfarë lëkura kërkon
e mban zemrën të burgosur

Çfarë shpirtrat kërkojnë
mëndja do të ndjekë
kur trupi flet
çdo gjë tjetër është boshe

Ti më mban duke pritur
për premtimin
që është i imi

Të lutem ndalo së foluri
të lutem ndalo së humburi
kohën tënde

(refren)
Oh, dua ëmbëlsinë tënde
Oh, dua prekjen tënde
Oh, ëndërroj për një ledhatim
Oh, lutem më shumë se ç'duhet

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dëgjo Zemrën Tënde*
(teksi nga Cheope, Pausini)

Hey, tani si je?
E tradhtuar nga një histori e marrë fund
dhe përpara teje e qinta e hipur
pak ndihesh e vetme
asnjeri që mund të t'dëgjoj
që të ndaj hallet me ty
Kurr! Asnjëherë mos e lësho fatin!
rri si je
ndiq fatin tënd
sepse çdo dhimbje që ke përbrënda
kurr s'do të mund t'fshij shtegun tënd
dhe at'herë do t'zbulosh
që historia e secilës prej minutave tona
na përket vetëm neve
por nëse akoma rri
e humbur pa asnjë mendim
në një det me "pse"
brënda teje dëgjo zemrën tënde
dhe në qetësi do t'gjesh fjalët
mbylli sytë, dhe lëshoju të shkosh
provo të harrish në botën e zëmrës tënde
është e vështirë të kuptohet
cila është gjëja e drejtë për të bërë
nëse t'bie n'kokë një ndjenjë
krenaria që t'zë
netëve ku mëshira t'zgjon
nga frika se mos gabohesh
por nëse do t'gjehesh
pa yje për të ndjekur
ti kurr mos u mposht
beson në Ty! Dëgjo zemrën tënde
bë çfarë t'thotë, edhe nëse t'vret
mbylli sytë, dhe më pas lëshoju
provo t'fluturosh pas ksaj dhimbjeje
nuk do t'çgënjehesh
nëse dëgjon zemrën tënde
hapi duart e tu gjeri sa t'prekësh
çdo dorë, çdo shpresë, çdo ëndërr që do
sepse do t'sjelli gjeri në zemrën 
e secilit prej nesh
çdo kohë që s'di ç'të bësh
provo t'fluturosh
ku..ku..ku..ku është rruzulli i zemrës 
ti..ti..ti.. brënda botës së zemrës.

(...e dua shumë laurën).

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Pluhur në Ajër*
(ose e famshmja Dust in the Wind)

Mbyll sytë
veç për një çast, dhe çasti hikën
gjithë ëndrrat e mija
kalojnë përpara syve të mij, një kurjozitet

(refreni) 
Pluhur në Ajër
gjithçka që jemi është pluhur në ajër

E njëjta këngë e moçme
thjeshtë një pikë uji në detin e pafund
gjithçka që bëjmë
shkërmoqet në tokë megjithëse ne s'duam të shohim

Tani, mos prit më
asgjë s'rron përjetë por toka dhe qielli
rrëshket larg
dhe gjithë paret e tua s'do t'blejnë një minutë tjetër

(refreni) 
Pluhur në Ajër
gjithçka që jemi është pluhur në ajër
gjithçka që jemi është pluhur në ajër

(refreni) 
Pluhur në Ajër
gjithçka është pluhur në ajër
gjithçka është pluhur në ajër
Ajri...

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Falemnderit*
("thank you" i Page/Plant, nga albumi "Led Zeppelin II") 

Nëse djelli s'do t'donte të ndriste, unë do t'jem akoma duke të t'dashuruar
Kur malet të shkërmoqen në det, do t'jetë prap Ti dhe Unë

Grua e mirë, të jap të gjithë veten, grua e mirë, asgjë më shumë

Pika të vogla shiu psherëtima të dhimbjeve, lotë të dashurisë së humbur në ditët të hikur ktu dhe aty
Dashuria ime është e fortë, me ty s'ka asgjë keq
bashkë duhet të shkojmë gjeri sa të vdesim, oh, oh ,oh
Një frymëzim je ti për mua, frymzim, vështro... shih.

Dhe si sot, bota ime buzëqesh, dora jote nën timen, ne ecim milje
Veç prej teje do të bëhet, siç ti për mua je e vetmja
Gëzim, asnjëherë mos rri e trishtuar, gëzim... jam i çiltër
Nëse djelli s'do t'donte të ndriste, unë do t'jem akoma duke të t'dashuruar
Kur malet të shkërmoqen në det, do t'jetë prap Ti dhe Unë


(jetë të gjatë Zeppelin-ave)

----------


## lum lumi

Fernando Pessoa: Letrat e dashurisë


Të gjitha letrat e dashurisë janë
Qesharake.
Ato nuk do të ishin letra dashurie, po të mos ishin
Qesharake.
Edhe unë kam shkruar dikur letra dashurie,
Si të tjerët,
Qesharake.
Letrat e dashurisë, nëse flitet vërtet për dashuri,
Duhet të jenë
Qesharake.
Por, në fund të fundit,
Vetëm ato krijesa që kurrë nuk kanë shkruar
Letra dashurie
Janë
Qesharake.
sa do doja ta jetoja prapë kohën kur shkruaja,
Pa e ditur se qenë të tilla,
Letra dashurie
Qesharake.
E vërteta është se sot
Pikërisht kujtimet e mija
Për këto letra dashurie
Janë
Qesharake...

(Tërë fjalët e fryera si tullumbace
Ashtu si dhe ndjenjat e fryra si tullumbace
Sigurisht janë
Qesharake.)

----------


## Dita

_Nje perkedhelje ne nje grusht 
(Una carezza in un pugno - Adriano Celentano)_


Në mesnate ti e di
se unë do të mendoj për ty
në çdo vend të ndodhesh, je e imja
e do të shtrëngoj mes krahëve jastëkun
ndërsa kërkoj fytyrën tënde
që e ndritshme do të shfaqet në errësirë
Do të më duket se po zë
një yll në mes të qiellit,
kështu ti sdo të jesh larg
Kur të shndritësh në dorën time
Por nuk do të doja që ti
Në mesnate e tre minuta
Për një tjetër burrë të jesh duke menduar
E ndiej veten që tash të humbur
e dora ime
ku më parë ti shndrisje
në një grusht të mbyllur është shndërruar, ta dish.
I keq sikur tani
Unë kurrë nuk kam qenë,
e kur mesanta vjen,
nëse vërtet më do
mendomë të paktën për gjysëm ore
e nga grushti i mbyllur
Një përkëdhelje do të lindë.

E do të shtrëngoj mes krahëve jastëkun
Ndërsa kërkoj fytyrën tënde
Që e ndritshme do te shfaqet në errësirë
Por nuk do të doja që ti
Në mesnatë e tre minuta
Për një tjetër burrë të jesh duke menduar
E ndiej veten që tash të humbur
e dora ime
ku më pare ti shndrisje,
në një grusht të mbyllur është shndërruar, ta dish.
I keq sikur tani
Unë kurrë nuk kam qenë
e kur mesnata vjen
nëse vërtet më do,
mendomë të paktën për gjysëm ore
e nga grushti i mbyllur
Një përkëdhelje do të lindë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Të dua ty*
(teks i këngës time) 

(hyrje) 
Sonte unë të pash në gjumë
ti më erdhe shumë ëmbël

Më tërheq prania jote
e dua çfarë pash

(refren I)
E di që do të t'takoj
kur të t'takoj
kur të t'takoj.

Je vajzë shumë e ëmbël
të dua gjithnjë ktu pranë

(refren II)
E di që unë dua ty
sa të jetoj
sa të jetoj

(e shkrova në 9 Mars, 2003 6:15)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Të Shpëtoj Botën*
("Save the World" nga albumi "Crush") 

Asnjë herë s'vajta në "college"
unë s'kam një dëftesë
le t'themi se vajta në shkollë nate
mësova gjithçka që di në rrugë
s'kisha lindur një njeri i pasur
dhe s'kam një trung familjeje
djersa e kësaj kollare të vjetër
është "Ph.D.-ia" ime

Vjen gjeri këtu
unë s'do të kisha qënë,
pa ty s'ka kuptim pluhuri
do t'luftoj për një puthje
në një natë si kjo
ti më bën të ndihem sikur mund të fluturoj, sikur unë:

(refreni) 
Mund të Shpëtoj Botën
përgjerisa ajo natë dashuria jote më shpëtoj
mbase s'mund t'shpëtoj botën
por përgjerisa ti t'besosh
mbase mund të shpëtoj botën

Më duhet ta pohoj
shpesh herë jam një rrëmuj
dhe disa herë dalë jashtë kufirit
si kjo Tattoo-ja e vjetër
s'ndritë më si e re,
me ty pranë meje asgjë tjetër s'ka rëndësi

(refreni)
Mund të Shpëtoj Botën
përgjerisa ajo natë dashuria jote më shpëtoj
mbase s'mund t'shpëtoj botën
por përgjerisa ti t'besosh
mbase mund të shpëtoj botën

(soloja e kitarrës) 

Ata mund t'thonë se është një dashuri qorre
por është një budallik që s'do t'besojnë
se do t'fluturoj gjeri në Hënë
thjeshtë që t'ec me ty në rrugë

(refreni)
Mund të Shpëtoj Botën
përgjerisa ajo natë dashuria jote më shpëtoj
mbase s'mund t'shpëtoj botën
por përgjerisa ti t'besosh
dashuria jonë është edhe më e fortë
at'herë Zoti shpresoj se mund t'jetë,
e dashur, gjithçka që duhet
Thjeshtë pak besim tek unë
që të ndjej sikur
Mund të Shpëtoj Botën 
Mund të Shpëtoj Botën 

(shumë më pëlqen kjo këngë...)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kthim në Pafajsi*
(e famshmja "Return to Innocence" nga albumi "The Cross of Changes") 

Dashuri - Përkushtim
Ndjenjë - Emocion

Mos ki frik të jesh i dobët
Mos ji shumë krenar kur je i fortë
Thjesht shiko në zemrën tënde shoku im
Që do t'jetë kthimi në vetvete
Kthimi në Pafajsi

Nëse do, at'herë fillo të qeshësh
Nese duhet, at'herë fillo të qash
Ji vetvetja, mos u fshe
Thjeshtë beso në Fat.

Mos e vrit mëndjen se ç'thonë njerëzit
Thjeshtë ndiq shtegun tënd
Mos j'u lësho, dhe përdor mundësinë
Për t'u kthyer në Vetvete!

Ky s'është fillimi i fundit
Ky është Kthimi në Vetvete
Kthimi në Pafajsi!

(... përkthyer duke dëgjuar këngën... ma bëri zemrën më të madh se mali... shpresoj edhe ty!)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Fotografitë e Tua*
('Pictures of You' e The Cure-ave)

Po vështroj për një kohë të gjatë fotografitë e tua
Që gati po e besoj se ato janë të vërteta
Kam qënë duke jetuar për shumë gjatë në fotografitë e tua
Që gati po besoj se fotografitë janë gjithçka që mund të ndjej

Duke kujtuar
ty duke ndaluar nën shi
dhe unë që vrapova tek zemra jote për të qënë pranë
dhe ne u puthëm ashtu si qielli ra brënda
duke të mbajtur ty pranë
sesi unë gjithnjë u mbajta pranë frikës tënde
Duke kujtuar ty
duke vrapuar ëmbëlsisht në mes të natës
ti ishe më e madhe dhe bardhë sesa bora
dhe bërtite tek plotësimi i besimit
duke i bërtitur qiellit
dhe ti më në fund e gjetë të gjithë kurajon
që të lësh gjithçka të shkoj

Duke kujtuar
kur ti re në krahët e mija
duke qarë për vdekjen e zemrës tënde
ti ishe e bardhë si mermeri
aq delikate
e humbur në të ftohtë
ti ishe gjithnjë shumë e humbur në errësirë
duke kujtuar
sesi ti pate qënë
e ngadaltë në lëvizje
ti ishe një ëngjëll
gjithnjë më shumë se gjithçka tjetër
u mbajte një herë për herë të fundit dhe shkite larg
më hape sytë
por unë kurrë s'pash gjë

Nëse unë do të mendoja vetëm për fjalët e duhura
do të kisha qënë në zemrën tënde
nëse unë do të mendoja vëtëm për fjalët e duhura
s'do të isha duke grisur
të gjitha fototgrafitë e tua

Duke parë për një kohë të gjatë fotografitë e tua
por unë asnjëherë s'mbahem në zemrën tënde
Duke parë për një kohë të gjatë që fjalët të jenë të vërteta
por gjithnjë duke thyer në mijra pjesë
të gjitha fotografitë e tua

S'kishte asgjë në botë
që kurrë s'desha më shumë
që unë të të ndjeja në fund të zemrës time
s'kishte asgjë në ktë botë
që kurrë s'desha më shumë
që unë kurrë t'mos ndjeja thyrjen në mijra pijesë
të gjitha fotografitë e tua.

---------------------------------

Kjo këngë është akoma më e bukur
kur përkundrasi, 
e di se fotot që ke 
të përkasin ty

*drini*

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Rri*
("Stay" nga albumi Paper monsters")

Ajo është duke frymarrë lirshëm pranë meje
një ëngjull ndriçues që m'u dërgua mua
Se nga erdhi është vështirë të dihet
një yll i vogël që më udhëheq rrugën

Kur ne ishim të dashuruar
të dy zbuluam
rri, mund hikësh nesër
rri prit gjeri nesër
të lutem rri.

Duke jetuar ktu nën hije gri
një ngjyrë që ajo ndriçon një arsye për të qëndruar
Se nga erdhi është vështirë të dihet
një yll i vogël që më udhëheq rrugën.

p.s. kënga është shumë e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Calexico

Si shiu 

Më prit se një ditë do të vij, 
Në shkretirën tënde atje, 
Do të vij si një shi, 
Veç pa gjëmim e rrufe. 


Do të vij dhe barin tënd do ta lag, 
Barin e vyshkur ne shpirt, 
Po duhet ta dish që jam larg, 
Ndaj pakëz më prit... 


(Dritëro Agolli)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Për Pak*
(In a little while nga albumi All that you cant leave behind)

Për pak
Sigurisht ti do tjesh e imja
Për pak... unë do tjem aty
Për pak
Kjo dhimbje sdo tdhëmbi më
Do tjem në shtëpi, e dashur

Kur nata frymerr thellësisht
Dhe drita e ditës ska ajër
Nëse ulem në gjunjë
Nëse i gjunjëzuar vij në shtëpi
A do të jesh aty?

Për pak
Nuk do tfryem nga çdo fllad
E Premte duke vrapuar e Djelë në gjunjë
Atë vajzë, ajo vajzë është e imja
Gjithësesi e kam njohur atë që
Qëkurr ajo ishte

Një vazjë e vogël me sy spanjoll
Kur e pash për herë të parë në karrocën ku e mbanin
Oh Zot, oh sa shumë je rritur
Nejse ka kaluar, ka kaluar... veç pak kohë.

Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh

Ngadalso zemrën time rrahëse
Një burrë ëndëron një ditë për të fluturuar
Një burrë merr një anije nëpër qiej
Ai jeton në një yll që vdes gjatë natës
Dhe ndjek në shteg, thyerjen e dritës
Ndize, ndize, ti më ndez.

Ngadalso zemrën time rrahëse
Ngadal, ngadal e dashur
Ngadalso zemrën time rrahëse
Ngadal, ngadal e dashur
Ngadalso zemrën time rrahëse
Ngadal, ngadal e dashur

*Muzika: U2
Fjalët: Bono*

----------


## Dita

*Nje aventure - Lucio Battisti*


Nuk do te jete
nje aventure
nuk mundet te jete vetem nje pranvere
kjo dashuri
nuk eshte nje yll
qe ne mengjes iken,
oh jo jo jo jo jo jo

Nuk do te jete
nje aventure
kjo dashuri eshte e perbere vetem nga poezi
ti je imja,
ti je imja
deri kur syte e mi
te kene drite per te pare syte e tu.

I dashuruar
gjithmone e me shume
ne fund te shpirtit
pergjithmone ti.
Sepse nuk eshte nje premtim
por eshte kjo qe do te jete
neser e gjithnje
gjithmone do te jetoje
gjithmone do te jetoje
gjithmone do te jetoje
gjithmone do te jetoje.

Jo, nuk do te jete
nje aventure, nje aventure
nuk eshte nje zjarr qe me eren mund te vdese
por do te jetoje
sa edhe bota
deri kur syte e mi
te kene drite per te pare syte e tu.

I dashuruar
gjithmone e me shume
ne fund te shpirtit
pergjithmone ti.
Sepse nuk eshte nje premtim
por ajo qe do te jete
neser e gjithmone
gjithmone do te jetoje,
sepse jam i dashuruar
e gjithmone e me shume
ne fund te shpirti
je pergjithmone ti...

----------


## Gjallica

Drini_ne_La paskemi te njejten shije,me sa pash une pothuajse te gjitha keto kenget qe ke vendosur ketu i degjoj c'do dite.
Vazhdo me te tjera.

 ^^Gjalica^^

----------

